# Suche eine blubbernde 240 Wakü



## FortN1tGaMeR (21. April 2020)

Gibt es eine 240 Wassekühlung die Blubbern kann? Gibt es welche die im dauerzustand blubbern können?
Die Lüfterlautstärke ist irrelevant


----------



## Sinusspass (21. April 2020)

Abgesehen von kaputten Modellen nein.
Plätschern lassen kann man es mit einem custom Loop, eine Aio ist aber by Design darauf ausgelegt, nicht plätschern zu können.


----------



## Faxe007 (21. April 2020)

Du willst wohl eher ein Aquarium? 

Normalerweise versuchst du wenig Luft im Kreisluaf zu haben, weil sich Biozide im Kühlmittel mit dem Luftsauerstoff verbrauchen. Um zu blubbern würde normalerweise Frischluft zugeblasen (die dann das Wasser verdreckt) also macht keinen Sinn.

Ansonsten könntest du vielleicht etwas lavalampenartiges bauen - aber dann vergiss bitte nicht Fotos hier reinzustellen


----------



## FortN1tGaMeR (21. April 2020)

Ich weiß nicht ob ich was basteln kann, bin noch neu deswegen wollte ich erstmal aine AiO. Ihr meint die haltbarkeit ist dann eingeschränkt wegen dem Sauerstoff,


----------



## Sinusspass (21. April 2020)

Viel wichtiger ist die Tatsache, dass eine Pumpe Wasser und keine Luft pumpt. 
Sobald nennenswert Luft im Kreislauf ist, dass es plätschern kann, passiert diese auch die Pumpe. Das mag eine Weile gut gehen, aber irgendwann ist die Blase zu groß und die Pumpe schafft es nicht, die Luft weiter zu befördern ->wie gesagt, kaputt.
Damit irgendetwas plätschern kann, musst du eine Umgebung haben, wo Luftblasen kein Problem darstellen. 
Möglichkeiten dazu gibt es durchaus. 
1. Ein Agb mit Wasserfalleffekt und sehr viel Durchfluss.
2. Ein großer Agb mit Drucklufteinlass (letzteres wird wohl etwas schwer zu betreiben sein)
3. Ein selbst gebastelter Springbrunnen, wobei ich sowas nicht offen in den Pc stellen würde. Mit Verkleidung wäre man wieder bei Punkt 1.

Die Idee von Faxe007 hört sich interessant an...
aber ist wohl hier nicht das Ziel.


----------



## Patrick_87 (21. April 2020)

Eine aio mit blubber Effekt gibt es nicht. Wie auch?  Ein AGB ist schließlich nicht vorhanden..
Blubbern kann es nur wenn sich im Kreislauf luft  befindet , dadurch aber sinkt die kühlleistung und deine Pumpe wird es dir auf Dauer auch danken 

Für eine custom wakü gibt es AGB's die ein Steigröhrchen haben,  wodurch das Wasser seitlich wie ein kleiner Springbrunnen in den AGB gespritzt wird.
Manche finden es optisch schön , blubbern tut das aber auch nicht.
Vielleicht ein leises spritz Geräusch,  mehr aber auch nicht.
Abgesehen davon fängt die Flüssigkeit so oft an zu schäumen und dadurch gerät wiederum Luft in den Kreislauf.
Bei einer aio wirst du es sowieso vergessen können , aber selbst bei einer custom wüsste ich nicht wie man das umsetzen könnte.
Du müsstes halt irgendwie Luft kurz vor dem AGB in den Kreislauf Schleusen damit sie dann über ein Steigröhrchen im AGB nach oben blubbert.
Frage ist nur woher soll die Luft kommen? Außerdem müsste so der AGB geöffnet bleiben damit die Luft entweichen kann.
Und sollte sie natürlich nicht durch die Pumpe eingesaugt werden..

Wieso überhaupt den Wunsch das es blubbert?
Wasserkühlung ist doch gerade so schön weil man dadurch ein lautloses System bekommt. Blubbern würde einem doch ganz sicher schon nach kurzer Zeit auf die nerven gehen.


----------

